# Hard Drive Replacement Question



## jkc01 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a tcd540 series 2 and just ordered a new dual tuner (649 series), and I am wondering if when the new one comes can i restore the 540 to its original drive and put the upgrade drive thats in the old 540 in the new tivo. i was told this was possible if doing swap between 2 of the same models, but I am not sure about the 540 moving to 649.

also, the last upgrade i bought was from a guy recommended on here Tim Brandall, (who did an awesome job by the way) anyone know if he is still making drives? if not who's the best place to get an upgrade from these days?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

A 540 drive won't work in any box other than another 540.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You will need to image the drive from the original drive in the new TiVo.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

If my recent experience is a guide, even going from one model to the same model (different box) won't work. I had a drive die so I bought a new drive, restored a backup from my other Tivo onto the new drive, and tried to use it.

No luck. It boots up fine, but if you try to use it you get an Error #51, which boils down to "we noticed this backup is from another box, so you'll have to reset back to factory settings." That means saved programs, season passes, show ratings, etc.

Not the worst thing in the world, but not ideal. At least it works again and I have a 500+ hour capacity drive in there!


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

Thought I would add my question here instead of starting a new thread. I think I know the answer, but here goes -

I have a lifetimed series 2 240. I also have an unused (no svc subscrp)series 2 540. Would the harddrive from the 540 work if I put it into the 240, which needs a new harddrive, without having to go thru the trouble of changing the 540's image to a 240 image?

_(I have now posted this question on another thread thru 'help center' as I figured it prob won't be seen here)_


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. You need to re-image the drive to the 240 system.


----------

